# Nice Day For Pics



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

It was a really nice sunny day today, unfortunately I didn't get the chance to take pics of my goats until the sun started to go down but anyway here they are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are so adorable!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Cute pictures and goats too, thanks for sharing. I love that you have no snow..... we have tons.....


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice pictures! The first and second picture look like two of my goats. I'll post some pictures. What breed is the goat in the first picture?


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

She is a cross, 75% Saanen and 25% Nubian


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

She is cute, she has the dorsal strip like my guy who has nubian, boar, possibly something else in him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties you have there.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautfiul goaties  Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

peggy said:


> Cute pictures and goats too, thanks for sharing. I love that you have no snow..... we have tons.....


It didn't last, it has been snowing now since yesterday.


----------

